# Vinkeveen Raubfisch



## Kalle Kolorius (2. September 2013)

Petri zusammen! #h

Mein Bruder und ich fahren im Oktober an die Vinkeveense Plassen. Da wir wegen diesem einen Trip nicht gleich einen Elektromotor kaufen möchten, wollten wir gerne mal fragen ob man sich Elektromotoren irgendwo vor Ort ausleihen kann!?? #c

Wir würden uns auch sehr über weitere Tipps rund um das Raubfischangeln in Holland und Vinkeveen freuen! #g|znaika:

Vielen Dank schon mal! 

Petri Heil und große Fische wünsche ich euch allen! #:


----------



## Kalle Kolorius (3. September 2013)

*AW: Vinkeveen Raubfisch*

Niemand eine Idee bezüglich Elektromotor??? :c


----------



## Krauthi.Fr (4. September 2013)

*AW: Vinkeveen Raubfisch*

du kannst an drei verschiedenen stellen boote mit   kleinen außenboarder  ausleihen aber Elektromotor  vermietet dort keiner


----------



## Daniel1983 (15. September 2013)

*AW: Vinkeveen Raubfisch*

für was einen emotor wenn da einen AB benutzten kannst?!?


----------

